# Please draw my OCs and mayor!



## Pearls (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey c: I'd like to buy some art of my OCs and mayor. I can pay in tbt c: 


Spoiler: Refs



Melody





(Art by MoonlightAbsol)
More here

Dominique




(Art by MoonlightAbsol)
More here

Azalea




You can draw her with or without the hat and stuff but if you can, please draw the cat.
More here

Pearl




The wings are optional.
More here

Mary




Please draw her bangs covering her left eye

Kool-Aid Vampire Cat




(Art and original design by Nanobyte)
More here





Spoiler: Mayor Joan












Outfit:




With kimono sandals and a yellow lily.



Thank you c:


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 28, 2015)

I drew  Kool-Aid Vampire Cat

No need to pay because I just wanted to practise drawing and I love this OC aha


----------



## Pearls (Feb 28, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> I drew  Kool-Aid Vampire Cat
> View attachment 85349
> No need to pay because I just wanted to practise drawing and I love this OC aha



That's so cute, thank you so much! ^u^


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 28, 2015)

You re welcome ^_^


----------



## Pearls (Mar 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 1, 2015)

Bumpy


----------



## Pearls (Mar 2, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (Mar 2, 2015)

Bumpy


----------



## Pearls (Mar 3, 2015)

bummp


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

oops my hand slipped.




I guess you got a free drawing oh.


----------



## Pearls (Mar 4, 2015)

Aah, thank you so much!!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 7, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (Mar 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

Freebie doodle of Azalea for you! I tried drawing her kitten, but it didn't work out too well sorry ;u; I hope you like it!





​


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2015)

MayorLou said:


> Freebie doodle of Azalea for you! I tried drawing her kitten, but it didn't work out too well sorry ;u; I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! It's okay about the kitty


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

≧◡≦


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Pearls (Mar 12, 2015)

Bumpy


----------



## Pearls (Mar 13, 2015)

Bumpy


----------



## Pearls (Mar 13, 2015)

^u^


----------



## Pearls (Mar 14, 2015)

c:


----------



## Pearls (Mar 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 14, 2015)

Bumpppppppp


----------



## Pearls (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 15, 2015)

Bumppppp


----------



## Pearls (Mar 15, 2015)

*bump*


----------



## Pearls (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 16, 2015)

bumps


----------



## Pearls (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh gawd my art samples are so old wow I forgot it's been this long

How about I draw some new ones? Haha (and that cat thing is so adorable I think I might draw it too)


----------



## Pearls (Mar 17, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Oh gawd my art samples are so old wow I forgot it's been this long
> 
> How about I draw some new ones? Haha (and that cat thing is so adorable I think I might draw it too)



Yes please, I love your art ;D


----------



## Pearls (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 18, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 20, 2015)

For you  


Spoiler


----------



## toastia (Mar 20, 2015)

I sketched Dominque  I'll probably color it sooner or later and fix the stray lines and stuff but here:





- - - Post Merge - - -

it's 100% free because its bad


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> For you
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh my god, thank you so much!! How much do you want for it? ouo

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> I sketched Dominque  I'll probably color it sooner or later and fix the stray lines and stuff but here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aah, thank you, it's adorable!


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 21, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> Oh my god, thank you so much!! How much do you want for it? ouo


Ahhh um you don't need to pay too much or you can not pay I don't mind haha; it's fun drawing stuff for you (if you do decide to pay ig stuff it'll have to be later though)


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Ahhh um you don't need to pay too much or you can not pay I don't mind haha; it's fun drawing stuff for you (if you do decide to pay ig stuff it'll have to be later though)



Is 150tbt okay?


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 21, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> Is 150tbt okay?


Yup it's fine ^_^


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yup it's fine ^_^



Sent it


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 23, 2015)

Bumpppp


----------



## Pearls (Mar 24, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Allycat (Mar 28, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> For you
> 
> 
> Spoiler



okay... so this may be weird. But I've started a hobby of taking sketch art and making it look digital. I've done this a few times for fun when just browing forums without posting it, but I decided to just post it. Here is Moonlightabsol's art.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2015)

Surprise! Another thing for you~


Spoiler


----------



## Pearls (Mar 29, 2015)

Allycat said:


> okay... so this may be weird. But I've started a hobby of taking sketch art and making it look digital. I've done this a few times for fun when just browing forums without posting it, but I decided to just post it. Here is Moonlightabsol's art.



Thanks, that looks cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MoonlightAbsol said:


> Surprise! Another thing for you~
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thank you!! I'll sent some TBT c:


----------



## Pearls (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Mar 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## momiji345 (Apr 1, 2015)

I hope you like it ;-) Sorry the cat is not so good am bad  drawing animals XD Let me know How much you want to pay


----------



## Pearls (Apr 2, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> I hope you like it ;-) Sorry the cat is not so good am bad  drawing animals XD Let me know How much you want to pay
> 
> View attachment 88725


That's so cute, thank you!! I suck at pricing, how much would you like?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 2, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 3, 2015)

Bumpsy


----------



## Pearls (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump[pppppppppppppp


----------



## Pearls (Apr 4, 2015)

Bumppppp


----------



## Pearls (Apr 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 6, 2015)

Bumpy


----------



## Pearls (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 7, 2015)

How much are you willing to pay (in TBTs) for a drawing? :0 I can draw a simple sketch or a colored (background-less) drawing for you. o v o They're all traditional. Examples are below. Thank you!! c;



Spoiler: (Art! <3)



content 
View attachment 89398View attachment 89399View attachment 89400View attachment 89401


----------



## Pearls (Apr 7, 2015)

How much would you like for one? c:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 7, 2015)

I can do a drawings like the examples below for 60 tbts? ; v ;


Spoiler: (Art! <3)



content 
View attachment 89398View attachment 89399View attachment 89472



Sadly, I am only proficient at traditional art and I suck at digital art, haha.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes please! Would you like the tbt before or after?


----------



## Pearls (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm kind of in an artsy mood today, so I can try to draw K-AVC if you don't mind me waiting until after dinner so I can take a break from my last drawing, and as long as you don't mind it being mostly traditional.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes please!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 8, 2015)

Here's a quicky little sketch :3


I can try and digitalize it if I have time later, if you want.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Here's a quicky little sketch :3
> View attachment 89595
> I can try and digitalize it if I have time later, if you want.



Ahh, thank you! You can if you want, I don't mind  Do you want anything for it? ouo


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 8, 2015)

Nothing is necessary or needed :3

I think I'm going to digitalize it because I'm going to be experimenting with digital coloring anyways


----------



## Pearls (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay thanks c: I'll send you a tip anyway c:


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 8, 2015)

How's 250 BTB for Melody in this style? : )
http://i.imgur.com/MKplzDi.png
http://i.imgur.com/Gd2ftot.png


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 8, 2015)

EDIT: Never mind, not finished. I forgot to shade the eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I fixed it. As I say, please ignore the black line.



Spoiler



View attachment 89630


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> How's 250 BTB for Melody in this style? : )
> http://i.imgur.com/MKplzDi.png
> http://i.imgur.com/Gd2ftot.png


Yes, please  When would you like the tbt? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



InfinityFlames said:


> Thank you!



No problem,  thank you too c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> EDIT: Never mind, not finished. I forgot to shade the eyes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahh, thank you!! Would you like anything for it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> EDIT: Never mind, not finished. I forgot to shade the eyes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wait, the link doesn't work, but is it the same as the attached image? c:


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 9, 2015)

Not a problem- and I'd be happy to give it to you for free. Unleashing my kind of creative side was reward enough.

It's not the same, though similar. I forgot to shade the eyes when I first uploaded it, so I tried to take it down and put up the complete version. Would you like me to attach it again?


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 9, 2015)

Now, please.


----------



## AgentQwilfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian will make everyone else look bad... d:


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Not a problem- and I'd be happy to give it to you for free. Unleashing my kind of creative side was reward enough.
> 
> It's not the same, though similar. I forgot to shade the eyes when I first uploaded it, so I tried to take it down and put up the complete version. Would you like me to attach it again?



Yes please c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Now, please.



Sent it c:


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 9, 2015)

All right. Hopefully this works a little better for you.



Spoiler


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> All right. Hopefully this works a little better for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, thanks, I can see it this time c: I'll send you a tip c:


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you very much! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Thank you very much! Hope you enjoy it.



Thank you too


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

Bump


----------



## MC4pros (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2015)

MC4pros said:


>



Ah, thank you so much!!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 13, 2015)

Bumpsy


----------



## Pearls (Apr 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 15, 2015)

^^


----------



## Pearls (Apr 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2015)

bu,p


----------



## Pearls (Apr 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 21, 2015)

I have an art thread you can check out if you'd like me to draw your OCs. o v o


----------



## Pearls (Apr 21, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I have an art thread you can check out if you'd like me to draw your OCs. o v o



okay, i'll look at it


----------



## Pearls (Apr 22, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 25, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (Apr 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Apr 26, 2015)

^^


----------



## Pearls (Apr 28, 2015)

Bumpsy


----------



## Pearls (Apr 29, 2015)

Bumpp


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 29, 2015)

oh btw, i finished my chibi thingy of mary  in my thread in case u missed it ^^;


----------



## Pearls (Apr 29, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> oh btw, i finished my chibi thingy of mary  in my thread in case u missed it ^^;



Oh, thanks! I probably missed it, I'll check now c:


----------



## Pearls (Apr 30, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (May 2, 2015)

BUmp


----------



## Pearls (May 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 8, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (May 9, 2015)

Bumpsy


----------



## Pearls (May 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 9, 2015)

BUmp


----------



## Pearls (May 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 17, 2015)

^^


----------



## Pearls (May 20, 2015)

bumpsy


----------



## Pearls (May 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## Pearls (May 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 24, 2015)

Bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 24, 2015)

Spoiler: I drew Pearl!


----------



## Pearls (May 24, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Spoiler: I drew Pearl!



Ahh , thank you!! Would you like anything for it? ouo


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 24, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> Ahh , thank you!! Would you like anything for it? ouo



nope! Is freebie! ;u;


----------



## Pearls (May 24, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> nope! Is freebie! ;u;



Thanks!


----------



## Pearls (May 24, 2015)

Added my mayor


----------



## Pearls (May 25, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

waaah I need btb, would you be perhaps interested in my styles?



Spoiler:  Chibi style 3



Peoynes OC View attachment 93735





Spoiler:  Chibi style 2



Chibi Style #2: 
View attachment 93158







If so, I ask if you can offer since I tend to be pricey and ask for too much. So please offer if you're interested c:


----------



## Pearls (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> waaah I need btb, would you be perhaps interested in my styles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're really cute! I suck at prices... maybe 100tbt? If that's not enough I can go slightly higher c:


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> They're really cute! I suck at prices... maybe 100tbt? If that's not enough I can go slightly higher c:



mm my comissions usually sell above 500+ tbt
but that may be too high I think! if so, no problem! Ty for considering c:


----------



## Pearls (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> mm my comissions usually sell above 500+ tbt
> but that may be too high I think! if so, no problem! Ty for considering c:



Oh, I don't have that much sorry ; n ; Maybe another time


----------



## g u m m i (May 25, 2015)

OHMYGAWSH I'm so going to draw Kool-Aid Vampire Kitty!
1 question, though: is that a cape on his back or more kool-aid? Is his tail the only kool-aid part?
Sorry I just don't want to mess the texture up~

- - - Post Merge - - -

For maybe 10-20 TBT , if you can.... If not I'll still draw~


----------



## Pearls (May 25, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> OHMYGAWSH I'm so going to draw Kool-Aid Vampire Kitty!
> 1 question, though: is that a cape on his back or more kool-aid? Is his tail the only kool-aid part?
> Sorry I just don't want to mess the texture up~
> 
> ...



Yay! The tail,cape thingy and red parts of the ears are kool-aid c: And 20tbt is fine!


----------



## g u m m i (May 25, 2015)

Ok, great!


----------



## Pearls (May 25, 2015)

Should I send the tbt now or after?


----------



## Pearls (May 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## g u m m i (May 25, 2015)

Whenever :3 I was at a movie, starting now~


----------



## Pearls (May 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 28, 2015)

Bumps


----------



## Pearls (May 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (May 31, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Jun 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Jun 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Jun 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Pearls (Jun 15, 2015)

Bump


----------

